# 1yr old chacoan how do I get him to go in hibernation.



## sr3052 (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## sr3052 (Jul 15, 2016)

Not even really sure if it's something he needs because I'm not breeding him he is very healthy and eats great and so very very tame.


----------



## sr3052 (Jul 15, 2016)

Here's Rex


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 16, 2016)

sr3052 said:


> Not even really sure if it's something he needs because I'm not breeding him he is very healthy and eats great and so very very tame.


Mostly daylength will be trigger, and individuals will vary in the extent and duration of brumation. Some are down for the count, and others just slow down some. Wait and see what he does around Sep-Oct.


----------



## sr3052 (Jul 16, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Mostly daylength will be trigger, and individuals will vary in the extent and duration of brumation. Some are down for the count, and others just slow down some. Wait and see what he does around Sep-Oct.


I thought you had to put him in hibernation shutting off his lights and letting his temp get down


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 16, 2016)

That's if the goal is to encourage a long winter sleep. In Fall he'll slow down May even stop eating. Make sure nothing left to poop, then pitch black and lower 60s F.


----------

